# Elevation change at Tour De Cure (Napa Valley; 50mi route)?



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Was considering joining this event, but I'm unsure if I'm going to do the 50mi or 25mi route. I figured elevation statistics would help make that decision. If anyone knows what the 50mi route is like, I'd appreciate it:

https://main.diabetes.org/site/DocServer/2010_50_ROUTE-red.jpg?docID=38803

...though, it'd have to be some pretty nuts climbs to make me opt for a mere (considering the pay) 25mi ride instead. So, I'm not really asking a rider log to anything; just a quick "there's huge climbs all over" etc. comments if anyone knows of the top of their head. Thanks.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

The course is very flat. You'd have to go to the Central Valley to find anything flatter.


----------



## mr_132 (Apr 26, 2009)

25 miles is 305ft total
50 miles is 666ft total
100 miles is 2005ft total

Go to: http://main.diabetes.org/site/TR?pg=entry&fr_id=6899

Then click on the "map my ride" links


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Just under two weeks away!! Can't wait to get up there and grab some miles!!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

mr_132 said:


> 25 miles is 305ft total
> 50 miles is 666ft total
> 100 miles is 2005ft total
> 
> ...


d'oh. I was completely blind to that feature on Map My Ride. Thanks.


And thanks robwh9 for that straight answer as well. Puts things into perspective...ha.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Looking like it will be a 50 degree start and mid to high 70s for the day!! Should be perfect riding weather!!


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

Cant wait! I am a little concerned that I have not been able to get much riding in over the past 3 weeks though - only 3 rides of about 30 miles each. I think I will be ok though. Anyone else staying at the Marriott the night before?


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

Are you doing the century or the 50? If you've ridden 30, the 50 won't be an issue (other than a sore butt)
If you're doing the century, you may be in for a long day.

My wife and I are doing the 25 on our tandem. It will be her longest ride ever. We'll be on the bright pink Santana tandem so say hey if you pass us....


----------

